

Why did iPod win and TiVo lose? - hedeleteme
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/04/27/why-did-the-ipod-win-and-tivo-lose/

======
mmcconnell1618
The biggest reason that Tivo hasn't grown is that they don't control the
content delivery system. The cable industry has fought hard to keep from
standardizing on things like CableCard because it would mean they no longer
have a monopoly on the delivery hardware for their own network. With a
delivery standard you could purchase a Tivo box that would work with all cable
providers without the need for an IR blaster or other hacks. Apple had iTunes
in place to deliver content. Tivo clearly was innovative and wins in the UX
department but the cable companies have done everything possible to ensure it
doesn't succeed.

